# does anyone know how to make a DIY CO2 diffuser???



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

title says it all.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Try taking your CO2 tubing and placing it near the intake of your filter. This will suck up the CO2 bubbles, and the filter impeller will smash up the bubbles, dissolving your CO2.

Alternatively, you can look into using a chopstick as a diffuser.

Finally, if you have pressurized CO2, I would DIY an inline reactor for optimal dissolution of CO2.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

Yea,

really depends what type of diffuser you want. Some inside your tank, some outside your tank, some are clear.. some are black.. lol

Also it depends if your using pressurized, or diy co2 because on some of the ceramic glass ones the pressure is not great enough to go through some of the ceramic ones.

Ebay has tons of them for like 5$ and far easier than making them.

I have the aquamedic 1000 co2 reactor. Hooks up inline after the canister filter. works GREAT

Here is a similar one you could make for 20$
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

DIY hose to filter uptake works well.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I KNOW HOW TO DO THIS! lols. I finally feel useful. Just plug up your airline tube with wax or something. Use a needle and puncture 5-10 holes at the end of the airline. This will reate a nice fizz of bubbles. Then place the end of the airline near a filter intake or outtake and it will increase co2 diffusion.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I took the filter motor off a cheap aqueon HOB filter and the plastic nozzle part from a turkey baster, along with some aquarium tubing, and placed the filter motor on the open end of the turkey baster, and run airline tubing into the small end of the turkey baster part, and drilled four holes in the turkey baster's body. This creates a swirling vortex of CO2 for stage-1 mix/dissolve, and when overfilled, the impeller motor "smashes" the CO2 into small bits.

I should really post pics eh?

W


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> I should really post pics eh?


Yes please!


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*C02 difusser*

hi I've built one using a powerhead and a gravel cleaner. Just plug power head output into gravel cleaner just where the hose meet the tube. drill small hole for an air line adaptor and connect co2 hose to that and a fine air stone. Fill the gravel cleaner tube w/ some floss and there you have it. It works ok but I found it wasn't that efficient and it sits in your tank so not the best esthetically. Many people have said to pump C02 into the impeller of your pump but I would not do that because the co2 will harden the plastic over time and shorten the life of your pump. As for the gravel cleaner,even if it hardens it will still work as a diffuser.

I then made another one w/ a left over protein skimmer. This works much better because the water enters at a perpendicular angle to the cylinder so the water spins and mixes the co2 before it blows it into the tank. However it's kind of expensive to massacre a protein skimmer to make a diffuser. If you are handy you can make the same setup w/ some acrylic tubing. The hard part is drilling a hole at right angle to the main tube and attaching a smaller intake tube. currently running this in a 40 gal heavy planted tank and I say it's close to 95% effecient. All guessing off course!

You can make an inline diffuser using common plumbing parts, water pump and some floss or bio balls. Basically a long tube capped at both ends so that you can connect in and output, co2 tubing and fill it w/ something that will break up the bubbles, also is extra bio media for your tank. connect unit after your canister or wet dry or water pump and voila. This works not bad. I've one running on my 120gal planted its not bad but Still not 100% efficient. I say maybe 75%. one day something better will come up.

I hope this helps. Feel free to drop by and take a look.

Dave


----------

